# The Gas Tank itself is Dented, and they say it is responsible...



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello Board! I have an item I need the board's comment on, to collaborate a diagnostic done by a Firestone tire center:

WHAT HAPPENED: I had my car towed 2 weeks ago, as the basic last time it had been operated.... drove out of the tow yard, and drove 15 miles with the same behavior: The same hint of hesitation I changed the spark plugs to try to make go away... Car parked. I drove it another 10 miles, in haste, not leeting it warm up all the way, and car does its usual "Cold Start" behavior: misfires and stubles for 3-5 minutes, then is OK with the hint of hesitation. (NOTE: Car started as if the battery was low, didn't think anything of it because that's next.) 
WHAT HAPPENED - PROBLEM: I drove on I-80 NJ, 70MPH, in right lane, going up a hill... No acceleration response, key untouched... Engine has turned OFF, no tach, all dash lights on. I say to myself WHOA!, and turn key off/on... engine turns back on. I go DOWN hill... engine DIES again -- THE CAR DOES HAVE A FULL TANK OF GAS, still -- and I let it coast for one minute before I try the key again... Engine turns on. I turn into the FIRST Firestone dealer I see, (turned car on and off once before that on side of road because of "What in the ???" reaction,) and am ready to get my Fuel Injectors cleaned and a new Fuel Filter (Note: There was a rag where the gas cap should have been, I do not know WH these Tow Truck drivers are so NASTY - last time they broke my TIE ROD!) - anyway, They put on the cap and were about to clean it when they discovered the Gas Can was...

TEH DESCRIPTION/DIAGNOSIS: The Gas Tank is dented UP from underneath, square in the middle of it... it looks like a tooth with a cavity, a reverse crater. I saw with my eyes, this is there... I took 2 pics but it is hard to describe... VERY suspicious to me how that fits with the angle of the Tow Truck towing it from the front, although they claim they used a flatbed - I don't know... Firestone said the dented Gas Tank is pinching my Fuel Pump, and I need a new Gas Tank and fuel pump, and they can't fix it but they know a shop that can, but may be a little pricey. I have not taken it back out on a public road since this info. 

My question is: Does this diagnosis make sense? (They did do a computer diagnose, and though my Air Hose needs replacing - the one in front of the MAF was split open, they said the engine was "barely running," I suppose referring to a way too lean air/fuel mixture, with too much Air?) 

Please tell me what this sounds like to the Board, if I should get this Gas Tank fixed for a nice new un-dented-upward unit!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure the dent is right under the fuel pump; the fuel pump is not quite in the center of the tank but towards the left.

Your problem may be that 'split' that's in the plenum; I assume the 'split' is located between the MAF and the throttle valve; if so, then you've got a monster vacuum leak.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

KA's usually run more towards rich around here in TN... but if its running lean then its not getting fuel somewhere. It might be possible that your fuel pump puked out on you, also might be possible the fuel filter is clogged. I ran into that problem several months ago, my car kept on dying for no reason, untill I replaced the fuel filter. ( oddly enough, my gas tank has a dent in it, too)


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, keep it simple first bro. Change your fuel filter before you go and spend a lot of money. You'd be amazed what a clogged fuel filter could mess up.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

*My Response to What To Do about this (the car doesn't start)*

Well, I am putting togerher a course of action for this problem! (I don't know if I mentioned: Now the car won't start... it will start, then Die.... or just turnover and over and over making me have mercy on my starter and leaving it alone.):

When I turn the key in the ignition, I can hear the Fuel Pump for like 5 seconds (I'd imagine that IS the Fuel Pump; I have no power antenna.) I wish I could upload a pic of the car's Gas Tank; Is a little off-center, I mean that tank looks like it got smashed with a big rock, it is CRATERED in, the left side of the tank to the middle is the dent area - damn. NO MATTER WHAT, I have to get it towed, so:

1) I am currently investigating if I can get a used Gas Tank, OR how much the new ones cost; I hope not too too much, or I will go used, if I can find it - the dent is nasty, folks, I may as just well remove it... and it is making my hopes of "just a fuel filter" dim because of its timing with this new behavior.

2) I WILL tell them to change the fuel filter first... but if the Gas Tank thing IS more difficult to arrange, IS the fuel pump IN the gas tank??? OR can I just have them put in a Fuel Pump after Fuel Filter, then I'll get the injector cleaning, and this stuff should stop - if not, THEN a new gas Tank?

I need to let a shop assault my whole fuel system to fix this, and Ihope it doesn't go up to the $500 mark... I will update in the future, but I mainly want to know if I can change the pump and not change a gas tank, I will take care of the rest. Thanks!


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

The fuel pump is in the right side of the gas tank. If you have a hatchback, lift the carpet in the back, you'll see a plate held on by 4 screws to the right of the spare tire well. Under that plate is the fuel pump in the top of the gas tank. Release the fuel pressure, take the lines loose, take the 6 screws holding the fuel pump to the tank, take the fuel pump out and you might be able to push the dent out of the tank from the top thru the pump access hole.


----------

